# How Do You Decide Which New Authors to Read?



## Mike McIntyre (Jan 19, 2011)

Fellow Kindle readers,

How do you discover new authors, and what's the main factor in deciding whether to buy the ebook?

1. Word-of-mouth recommendation from friend or relative.

2. Amazon customer reviews.

3. Hearing about author/ebook on Facebook, Twitter or other social networking sites.

4. Blogs.

5. Other.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I tend to buy books because they've been recommended to me by people with similar reading tastes. I also prefer to go with the cheapest work an author has available until I know whether I like their style. If I do, I can always go back and buy their pricier stuff later.


----------



## raaurora (Jan 2, 2011)

Other.

Go to LibraryThing.com

You set up a profile that contains very little personal/private info.  Then create your library and add in as many books that you've read that you can think of.  Then, presto, if you go back to your profile page the site immediately cross references you with other members who've read books that you have.  You can then check out their libraries and you'll find lots of authors you'll like...at least I have.  

Of course, you have to be willing to let people see what books you've read but as I said there is very little in the way of personal information.  It's really about the books.  Great site.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually I would say all of the above from what you listed. I also sometimes look at covers of a book and if it catches my eye then I will read the description and some of the reviews and go from there.

I love word of mouth recommendations though, especially from people that read the same books as me.


----------



## DavidMacinnisGill (Mar 4, 2011)

From talking to the local librarians, Twitter, flap copy, and blurbs from authors I know.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

5(a) Amazon recommendations (reviews/ratings then may have some impact)
5(b) Books talked about in this sub-forum that catch my eye*
2
___________
* *NOT* author self-promotions, author buddy-promotions, or author signature sections -- those actually are a turn-off for me


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2011)

I only read authors who are going out with some big time celebrity. Maybe one day I'll finally be able to break out of my Arthur Miller rut.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Word of mouth, reviews and then by sampling first.


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Strictly by "luck". I don't have a "buy all books from this author" list, mostly because I can barely remember my own name much less someone else's, so I just browse. My favorite categories are horror and historical mystery, so I'll browse through those categories until a cover and blurb/tagline catch my interest. There are certain subjects I always avoid (plots revolving around conspiracies, lawyers, or politics) and there are others I can't resist (haunted houses, a "cold case", or locked room mystery). So I look for elements that intrigue me.

A good cover helps because that always catches my eye and makes me read the blurb. I've been buying a lot of older mysteries lately because their quaint covers really catch my attention and they tend to almost all have plots I just can't resist.


----------



## AdrienneG (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to Kindle Boards and figured I'd jump right in.  I use all of the mentioned ways to find new authors.  Sometimes I'll catch an excerpt online that will intrique me. I am also part of several writer's groups so it's always fun to read new releases from members of the group.


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

All of the above for me. As for "other," I'll sometimes look at the Hot 100 list or the "Flying Off the Shelves" or "Steals 'n Deals" lists on my Nook and sample away (love the sampling concept). Interesting titles, book descriptions, and covers will often get me to download a sample.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

NogDog said:


> 5(a) Amazon recommendations (reviews/ratings then may have some impact)
> 5(b) Books talked about in this sub-forum that catch my eye*
> 2
> ___________
> * *NOT* author self-promotions, author buddy-promotions, or author signature sections -- those actually are a turn-off for me


5(c) Authors who have posted something that intrigued me, usually outside of the bazaar, as long as they have not done 5(b)


----------



## joanhallhovey (Nov 7, 2010)

Buzz. From wherever.  If I see and hear enough about the title and the author I will go to amazon.com and read some of the reviews.  If I'm still hot for the book, I'll buy it.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Book reviews, mostly, by reviewers I trust. Sometimes, though, a topic or setting will catch my eye.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

NogDog said:


> 5(a) Amazon recommendations (reviews/ratings then may have some impact)
> 5(b) Books talked about in this sub-forum that catch my eye*
> 2
> ___________
> * *NOT* author self-promotions, author buddy-promotions, or author signature sections -- those actually are a turn-off for me


Yes, what he said. Authors who participate in the boards as readers instead of advertisers will get my attention. I will look at their signatures if I am interested in what they have to say in the forum discussions, though.

I chose the largest percentage of books that I've not heard of by either hearing about them here (this board topic in particular) or because they were recommended to me somewhere (Goodreads, Amazon, word of mouth).


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

#1.
#5 Goodreads friends recommendations
#5 Really great cover art. (For real. If you have AMAZING cover art, I'm strongly motivated to pick up the book and check out the synopsis.)


----------



## MrMiracle (Oct 28, 2010)

I pick books on the following criteria:
-Available on Nook
-Sci-Fi or Fantasy genre
-Author is a first time or relatively new author.
-No more than $2.99

I have a list going on another board right now.  I'm about halfway though it, but with each review I post I get 2 or 3 more offers.  I'm a little busy to read at my usual pace, unfortunately.  Things aren't going quite as fast as a result.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

I read whatever my wife tells me to read.  She's the most voracious reader I've ever met, which is a big reason we are together.  We had all the same books.
I also don't get to handle the remote control for the TV.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

When a book or author gets mentioned a lot on Kindleboards, I know it's time to start looking at Amazon reviews and checking out samples on my Kindle. I also look at (but don't participate in) the genre discussions at Amazon to find folks who are regularly reading in the genres I like, and I'll see what books and authors they frequently mention. It's a start!


----------



## mesmered (Feb 2, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> I read whatever my wife tells me to read. She's the most voracious reader I've ever met, which is a big reason we are together. We had all the same books.
> I also don't get to handle the remote control for the TV.


Love it! And to a point, I read what my daughter tells me for the same reason. She reads across all genres and is a handy reviewer, reviewing from the gut every time. But I must confess to feeling lost with my Kindle, lots of choices, too many and like being in a chocolate shop. I belong to a peer review site (YWO.com) and if my fellow writers are available on Kindle, I sample then buy their works. Gradually broadening the scope to include Goodreads reviews as well. As long as I have a good book to read I am happy.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Mostly word of mouth. Lately, I've discovered fab new authors from being asked to read and review books, including yours, Mike. Can't believe my luck. I found some gems and will read the next works by many of these authors, plus blab about their books on my blog, twitter, facebook etc. Other than that, I choose from my genre if the back cover blurb pulls me in. Cover is important, but if the blurb is great, I'll buy it even if the cover stinks.


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Well before my Nook I would browse the bookstore looking for books close to the ones I had read before that I loved.  A lot of time they bunch all those books together in a section.  So when I was done with one series I would just grab another similar from a different author.  Then when I was ordering my books from Amazon there was that section underneath that said customers who bought this, bought these and I would check those out, and sometimes find one that looked appealing.  Now on my Nook I browse the flying off the shelves, cheap reads, top 100's etc and also have been learning about a lot of great books and authors here. 

I always keep tabs on my favorite authors and when the next book in their series I may be reading is coming out.  I also search my favorite authors websites to see what's coming soon, but that's how I find the ones that I already know.  Always on the lookout for something new to read.


----------



## MeikMeik (Feb 11, 2011)

First I go by the description, if that pulls me in the I go on to read the customer reviews.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike McIntyre said:


> Fellow Kindle readers,


Yes?



> How do you discover new authors, and what's the main factor in deciding whether to buy the ebook?


*1. Word-of-mouth recommendation from friend or relative.* This is a factor.

*2. Amazon customer reviews.* Also a factor, but usually the average has to be over 3 stars for me to read the reviews.

*3. Hearing about author/ebook on Facebook, Twitter or other social networking sites.* Yes. 
*
4. Blogs.* Yep

*5. Other.* Here

I think a topic/plot has to interest me, first and foremost. I'm pretty eclectic though. Then I want something to give me confidence -- seeing the writer somewhere and they seem articulate or people I trust mentioning them. If they post here, I want them to sound intelligent. Embarrassingly enough, book covers -- in the case of KB, covers in sig lines. Amazon reviews, but if something has a ton of reviews and the stars aren't above three, I probably won't bother. If there are only a few reviews, then the rating matters less, actually, provided the book is not expensive.

The number one deal-breaker on KB -- other than the book not sounding good or being panned -- is author attitude. If an author comes across as seeing readers as walking dollar bills, or gets petulant over reviews, or seems shallow, I have no interest. That eliminates a lot of authors, but nothing much every changes. Some authors will still treat people like one of P.T. Barnum's suckers while seeing themselves as slick marketers.

I do find authors on Twitter, look at blogs, read the comments here from other readers...


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Bob Mayer said:


> I read whatever my wife tells me to read. She's the most voracious reader I've ever met, which is a big reason we are together. We had all the same books.
> I also don't get to handle the remote control for the TV.


So funny. I send my husband what I think he would like and he rarely veers from that. He is such a nice and mild-mannered guy, but his reading preferences are so gory. So, I know just what will appeal to him.

My husband can have the remote if I'm sitting there reading or on the laptop. If we're watching a pre-recorded show, he doesn't have the best FF reflexes and so I must politely demand he hand it over -- right now!


----------



## Laura Lond (Nov 6, 2010)

Harry Shannon said:


> Word of mouth, reviews and then by sampling first.


Me, too. It's either hearing someone whose tastes I trust praise a book or stumbling upon a good review from a trusted source. Sometimes a book can catch by eye when I'm browsing, I'll sample it and also check out reviews / feedback.

I've found so many good reads here on Kindleboards.


----------



## SeanPB (Feb 23, 2011)

Recommendations and reviews tend to pull me in the right direction.


----------



## KRCox (Feb 18, 2011)

Harry Shannon said:


> Word of mouth, reviews and then by sampling first.


I agree with Mr.Shannon. That's about how I do it too.

Sometimes, I'll just give a book a whirl because the title or image on the cover catches my fancy, and then I'll sample it.


----------



## SCPennington (Sep 29, 2010)

I admit to choosing a book by all of the means listed. But I'm also a _closet_ title junkie. Love titles, love creating titles. I've been known to title my novels before writing them. If I'm in a brick and mortar bookstore, I glance across spines and until a title intrigues me. Then I check out the cover art, read the back cover text, and often, page one to see if I like the author's style. I also check out books recommended by my daughters, both avid readers, but often times don't find the books they read interesting. Couldn't get into the _Twilight _ series at all.

Goodreads is an excellent site for perusing titles.

And I always, ALWAYS, read the Amazon reviews before buying. Not just the 5-star reviews. I love to see a mix. The good, the bad, and the ugly. LOL

Sharon


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I tend to just start searching Amazon for keywords, and then looking at cool covers, and then looking at linked books and recommendations, and bouncing from page to page until something really jumps out at me. Very unscientific!


----------



## sighdone (Feb 4, 2011)

However I find a book, I will always read a page or two. If the writing style appeals to me, then I will buy it.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I am VERY susceptible to a great cover, even though we are not supposed to judge books by those.  

I also pay attention to recommendations, but if my eye is drawn to a cool cover--whether it's online, at the bookstore or library, or in someone else's house--I'm going to check out that book.

Julia


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

1. Word-of-mouth recommendation is my primary source for discovering new authors.
4/5. Reviews outside of Amazon. I usually stumble across new books from reading their reviews on other sites, including book review blogs. 

As others have mentioned, price matters too. I'm more likely to try out a new author if their books are inexpensive (less than $5).


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

Like Julia, the cover can be a big deal.

But generally, I'm interested in certain genres for fiction and certain types of nonfiction. From there, it's the sample. I will read reviews but I now realize that I can't depend on those. People have different tastes and expectations. So I now download the sample and go from there. My luck has been good so far.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

If I hear about a book that sounds interesting, I look it up. Ways I "hear" about books are in ebook forums; on Amazon, following links around; and even sometimes on radio. I've never been a reader of reviews, and if someone tells me they know I'll love something, I'm immediately sure I won't.

So once a description piques my initial interest, I look the book up on Amazon, where it has to be available for Kindle and at a price I'm willing to pay. After that it's whether the description still sounds attractive and is well done. After that it's the Sample, and if I get to the end of the Sample and don't want to quit, I buy. For me covers aren't so much an attraction as a repellent. I don't have to like a cover, but a cover I dislike will stop me investigating further.

For books that really, really sound interesting or books by favorite authors that are too expensive, it's the library for me.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

The signature lines of the authors here and at GoodReads often prompts me to look further.  The lists on Amazon.com and from reviews from friends on GoodReads are also good search vehicles.  Once I find a book that might be of interest to me, I seek out reviews on GoodReads.  I find the reviews there to be a bit more authentic than the ones I read on Amazon.  That's not to say that I ignore reviews on Amazon, but I do place more value on those from here and GoodReads for some reason.  Last, but certainly not least, is word of mouth, recommendations from friends that read similar books that I read, and sometimes just plain luck while reading these threads.


----------



## jsmclean (Mar 6, 2011)

SCPennington said:


> I admit to choosing a book by all of the means listed. But I'm also a _closet_ title junkie. Love titles, love creating titles....
> 
> ...If I'm in a brick and mortar bookstore, I glance across spines and until a title intrigues me.


Hi! I'm new here, I hope this is an okay way to quote someone--I just couldn't have put that any better. A great title will sell me on any book.

To be honest, though, I am not particularly discerning anyway. If I have the time, I'll read almost anything--so to be more specific, every method mentioned by the OP is used by me, but in addition, I tend to click on titles that pop up and are elegant, horrifying, beautiful, hilarious (you probably get the idea).

Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## KRCox (Feb 18, 2011)

_--- edited... no self-promotion outside the Book Bazaar forum. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

Its gotta have a awesome cover! No thats not true, look at Twilight, those are terrible covers. Ok it must be family recommendations...but no, my sister once gave me a copy of Tom Sawyer. Yuck! Oh I know, its the blurb on the back...wait...it's...it's all of those things and a whole lot more. People find books in the most unlikely of places. I read Stephen King for the first time, just to get through saturday school detention without slitting my wrists. 

It changed my life! It really did.


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

What Joe said!


----------

